
Show HN: Launched my startup solo after rejected twice.100 business signup in 1M - raad_altaie
https://conferfly.com
======
raad_altaie
just don't give up guys, i got 100 business sign up since i launched Conferfly
a month ago. it was hard and i almost gave up after i got rejected twice but i
am happy i didn't. finished the project by myself with my humble budget. now i
am working with some happy customers

*Thanks for all help from HN community

------
Fargo_SF
the key is not to give up

------
markio
congratulation, it looks really good.

